# Corsair litghtning NodePro probleme nach Update



## LastManStanding (17. April 2018)

Hallo
vor dem Update war es so das die eingegeben Farben schon nach drücken des Startknopfes gezeigt wurden.
Jetzt ist es so das ich erst nach dem Win.- Login extra die Corsair Software starten muss damit die Farben, wie in der Software hinterlegt übernommen werden. vorher nur Bund.
So ist das Gerät für mich absolut unbrauchbar.
Probiert habe ich schon:
Mehrfach Deinstalliert
Mehrfach Resetet
Mehrfach ohne Strom
Mehrfach USB aus und eingesteckt
Neu installiert
Alte Software wieder drauf!
Nichts hat geholfen.
Das Gerät wird in der Liste jetzt als Einbagegerät statt als Controller geführt heißt es wird jedesmal Neu gestartet was ja immer in den grausigen Regenbogen Farben endet nach jedem Start.

Windows 7 64 Bit
Crosshair Hero VI

In welcher Reihenfolge muss ich *Was* machen damit ich euren Software Fehler wieder beheben kann?
Gruß


----------



## Deathy93 (20. April 2018)

Willkommen bei Corsair. Eine Antwort kann man hier nicht erwarten.
Was du machen kannst? Wechsle den Hersteller!


----------



## LastManStanding (21. April 2018)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Willkommen bei Corsair. Eine Antwort kann man hier nicht erwarten.
> Was du machen kannst? Wechsle den Hersteller!



Jo genau das schwebt mir vor selbst die internen RGB Möglichkeiten des ASUS Crosshair Hero 6 werden wohl besserlaufen.


----------



## Deathy93 (22. April 2018)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Jo genau das schwebt mir vor selbst die internen RGB Möglichkeiten des ASUS Crosshair Hero 6 werden wohl besserlaufen.



Ich warte schon fast ne Woche auf eine Antwort. 
Hier, im Corsair Forum und ein Ticket für ne Reklamation bei Corsair habe ich auch erstellt.


----------



## LastManStanding (7. Juni 2018)

Toll Corsair traurige nummer euer Supporet antwortet nicht oder nur Standard Kopie paste Text, hier Antwortet keiner am, Telefon kann man mir nicht helfen. Gerät einschicken Fertig. Wow!
Was DANN? Dann bekomme ich ein neues, im bestenfall mit der alten Firmware und alles geht tadelos. Mache dann ein von euch gewolltest Firmwareupdate.. und dann schicke ich es wieder ein obwohl das Gerät selbst heile ist, weil aber es durch euer Update nicht mehr wie bei kauf, arbeitet? Und weiter und weiter und weiter? Bei euch kaufe ich sicher nicht mehr?


----------



## Bluebeard (16. Juli 2018)

Für die Unannehmlichkeiten kann ich mich nur entschuldigen. Hast du bereits unsere neue Software iCUE ausprobiert? Diese bietet weitaus flexibere Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Achte bitte auch darauf, dass du die Firmware der Geräte via iCUE auch nochmals aktualisierst, bzw. die Aktualisierung erzwingst um die Node nochmals zu resetten. Grüße


----------

